# Best protein source before bed



## Illtemper (May 8, 2013)

I'm asking what the title says.  What is the best protein meal to have before bed, eggs, red meat, fish, turkey, chicken??? Who eats what?


----------



## Milo (May 8, 2013)

Illtemper said:


> I'm asking what the title says.  What is the best protein meal to have before bed, eggs, red meat, fish, turkey, chicken??? Who eats what?


A cup of cottage cheese with some bananas and other fruit always worked for me.


----------



## losieloos (May 8, 2013)

Egg whites.


----------



## RISE (May 8, 2013)

red meat and peanut butter. Not together though, one after the other. lol


----------



## Milo (May 8, 2013)

RISE said:


> red meat and peanut butter. Not together though, one after the other. lol



Cannot overstate this. I once put peanut butter on chicken and it was absolutely vile.


----------



## Georgia (May 8, 2013)

Milk. Period. Always been told this with the casein and the great amino acid profile it contains.

The casein protein found in milk itself coagulates when it hits your stomach acid and forms a kind of gel. This gel is like a time release for protein and will reach a peak amino acid concentration in your blood about 3-4 hours following consumption. Beginning to end, the release curve is about 7-8 hours, which means for sleeping, you have protein stores all night that will result in lower levels of catabolism.  Fundamentally, it is doing a similar process to whey protein, only over a longer period of time.


----------



## Uphillclimb (May 8, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Milk. Period. Always been told this with the casein and the great amino acid profile it contains.
> 
> The casein protein found in milk itself coagulates when it hits your stomach acid and forms a kind of gel. This gel is like a time release for protein and will reach a peak amino acid concentration in your blood about 3-4 hours following consumption. Beginning to end, the release curve is about 7-8 hours, which means for sleeping, you have protein stores all night that will result in lower levels of catabolism.  Fundamentally, it is doing a similar process to whey protein, only over a longer period of time.



^^ this. Chocolate milk, casein, Greek yogurt or cottage cheese. Georgia hit the nail on the head.


----------



## cokezero (May 8, 2013)

lean steak always. cottage cheese, milk, lean ground beef, or casein shake are good too. I think the best bedtime meal is 2 egg whites (thats your whey for fast breakdown) then an 8oz london broil (casein for that long protein drip through the night) and 1 cup of broccoli for the fiber. When I dont eat my steak I can tell every morning. Try it for one week and you tell me what you think. just my thoughts and that thought comes from hours of research.


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2013)

Steak and whole eggs. Greek yogurt.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 8, 2013)

I'd like to hear opinions on this for the people who cant eat this casein garbage. I can't do casein or gluten so I need better options. Egg whites or ???
!SHRUGS!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 8, 2013)

Cottage cheese brah


----------



## Spongy (May 8, 2013)

greek yogurt.  red meat for non casein/gluten.  lean though.  96/4.


----------



## Illtemper (May 8, 2013)

I'm not into cottage cheese at all.. I can eat it but I'd rather not.. For awhile I have been just eating 8 egg whites before bed and I know it's quick digesting so I wanna try something else for a bit. Shakes before bed make me wake up to piss so I would like to stay with food. 

Ill have to get some more lean red ground meat.. Or turkey I guess. I wanna stay consistent with my protein amounts through out the day...  Some day I workout at night and that meal is the last of the day and before bed.


----------



## grind4it (May 8, 2013)

I eat cottage cheese and almonds before I go to bed. I think Greek yogart would be better (less sodium than cottage cheese), but the shit taste nasty to me. 

When I wake up in the middle of the night I drink a shake that I prepare before I go to bed and leave in a regfrigarator that is in my master bedroom closet; 1 scoop of casein, 1/2 scoop of whey iso, 3/4 cup of rolled oats and 3 table spoons of flax seed.

When I'm in maintenance or cutting, I reduce/drop the oats.


----------



## bronco (May 8, 2013)

Been drinking around 6 egg whites before bed


----------



## gymrat827 (May 8, 2013)

Spongy said:


> greek yogurt.  red meat for non casein/gluten.  lean though.  96/4.



this.

a casein shake isnt a bad idea either.  as GA stated, it creates a gel lining and will feed your muscles for a solid 6-8hrs.  

Milk is great but only if your bulking cuz all of the sugar you ll get from it.


----------



## Jada (May 8, 2013)

My last meal before bed is lean meat but I uses to drink a shake of isopure


----------



## motark (May 8, 2013)

Wow good to know about the milk basically being a time release proteins source that's awesome. 

I like to eat greek yogurt with cinnamon its damn delicious for any time of day.


----------



## R1rider (May 8, 2013)

12-16 oz milk always works for me


----------



## Devil1 (May 9, 2013)

Depends what im going for...

while bulking, peanut butter!!

if im trying to slim down i will have milk based source.


----------



## BigTruck (May 9, 2013)

I usually drink a glass of muscle egg vanilla egg whites.


----------



## dawgslappa (May 12, 2013)

Raw Meal, from Garden Of Life, is my bedtime go to, and the best gluten free option in the meal replacement category. It's $55 at Whole Foods & $40 on Amazon.


----------



## pirovoliko (May 12, 2013)

liquid egg whites, cottage cheese or greek yougurt are all great before bed...


----------

